# Horny Toad and Crystal



## agriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

Or Texas horned lizard to be correct.  But I've always called it a horny toad.  Dusted with a bit of pearl mica...cause it's dusty in Texas.












And a crystal/jewel thingy.  It's hard to get a pic of it that looks cool...but it does look cool.  Pardon all the bubbles.


----------



## serfmunke (Aug 29, 2011)

The lizard is spot on! It looks like my pet lizard :wink:


----------



## JackiK (Aug 29, 2011)

Good golly, that reminds me of when I was a little girl in West Texas.  I used to try to keep "Horny Toads" as pets.  That one sure looks like the real thing.

Are these molds you've been making?  They sure are good.  I may have asked before, but what part of Texas are you from?

Jacki


----------



## agriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm in Grand Prairie.  Just a stones's throw south of Dallas.  Yep, I made these.  It's about as addictive as making soap!


----------



## AmyW (Aug 29, 2011)

That's soap?! Sweet! Love the detail you got on it.


----------



## JackiK (Aug 29, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm in Grand Prairie.  Just a stones's throw south of Dallas.  Yep, I made these.  It's about as addictive as making soap!



Know right where that is.  I gew up in Plano (when it only had 3,000 people and ONE foot ball team!!)


----------



## agriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

And no i've never seen a horny toad in Texas.  My Grandaddy used to tell me the story of the horny toad Ol' Rip that got shut up in a courthouse's cornerstone for 31 years.  He was alive having hibernated the whole time.   :lol

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ol'_Rip_the_Horned_Toad.

I used to LOVE that story growing up.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Relle (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely moulds and soap, love the crystal. Mmm , I know dh has some mould stuff in the garage - now where do I find it .


----------



## dOttY (Aug 29, 2011)

Love that gem!  Gorgeous, I want it!  LoL


----------



## foresthome (Aug 29, 2011)

They both look great. The horny toad is amazing. I went to a drive through zoo in your area years ago. Is that near you?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 29, 2011)

How in the heck did you get that lizard to stay still to make a mold of him.  :wink:


----------



## Bama (Aug 29, 2011)

That is funny.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 30, 2011)

Both soaps are fabulous!

I love your horny lizard ... so real to look at.  Looks like the horny lizards that live in Aussie's Northern Territorial.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> How in the heck did you get that lizard to stay still to make a mold of him.  :wink:



I froze him first!  He didn't have a choice!  

I'M JUST KIDDING!  LOL


----------



## ewenique (Aug 30, 2011)

I used to catch horned toads in AZ as a child.  Wow, your lizard soap looks amazing!  Put that in someone's shower as a surprize, and I bet you'd get a funny reaction!


----------



## maya (Aug 30, 2011)

that toad looks just like the ones that live under my dad's trailer! good job.


----------



## saltydog (Aug 30, 2011)

Ha- that is AWESOME!!


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm creeped out and fascinated all at the same time


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2011)

Fantastic horny toad! I bet kids will love to take a bath with it. The gemstone looks good, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

omg, so pretty!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :shock:


----------



## misslavey (Aug 31, 2011)

The toad looks absolutely amazing. I love the gem too, I don't really mind the bubbles in it. If they were uniform throughout they might almost look sparkly. I can see teen girls loving that shape


----------



## aroma (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice job. I love them both.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2011)

I looked up the story about Ol Rip and I have gotten quite a kick out of it. LOL. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahh, I miss playing with "horny toads" (we called them that when I was little too) The ones I would catch would always freakin' pee on me though. LOL 

they look great, and I love the jewel too. I used to have a mold like that. Don't know whatever happened to it. ? :-/


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 3, 2011)

That is very neat!


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, both are very awesome!


----------

